# Intel i7 8700k build vs Ryzen 2700x build



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 10, 2018)

I am going to be doing an upgrade towards the tail end of the year and this will be my final upgrade for at least 3 years. I have always been a pretty big AMD fan, but with my next build should I go AMD or Intel? Here are some important things to consider in terms of use:

*I game (a mix of new and older games) quite a bit- oldest games that I play are Star Wars Galaxies EMU, Skyrim, Oblivion, Morrowind and Left for Dead 2. Some of the newer games include Fallout 4, the Witcher III and Vermintide I and II.*

*I stream occasionally from my PC, but not much more than the common full-HD YouTube video.*

*I do use MS office from time to time.*

Now for the build comparisions:

CPU: *AMD - Ryzen 7 2700X 3.7GHz 8-Core Processor** -$318.90*

CPU Cooler: *Corsair - H150i PRO 47.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler** - **$169.99*

Motherboard: *Asus - ROG STRIX X470-F Gaming ATX AM4 Motherboard** - $189.26*

Memory: *G.Skill - Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory** - **$230.98*

Power Supply: *SeaSonic - Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply** - $119.99*

Total: *$1029.12*

*VS.*

CPU: *Intel - Core i7-8700K 3.7GHz 6-Core Processor** - $350.98*

CPU Cooler: *Corsair - H150i PRO 47.3 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler** - **$169.99*

Motherboard: *Asus - ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING ATX LGA1151 Motherboard** - $189.99*

Memory: *Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory** - $154.99*

Power Supply: *SeaSonic - Snow Silent 750W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply** - $119.99*

Total: *$985.94*

Both are very similar in prices, with the Intel build being slightly cheaper (mainly due to the fact that good Ryzen RAM is expensive).


----------



## xkm1948 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sounds like mostly gaming. I say 8700k


----------



## Dante Uchiha (Sep 10, 2018)

Just buy the 2700x since you have a X370 AM4... or wait for Zen 2/Intel 10nm.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 10, 2018)

Dante Uchiha said:


> Just buy the 2700x since you have a X370 AM4... or wait for Zen 2/Intel 10nm.



My old components including my motherboard are getting sold to my friend so I will not have any parts left over.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Sep 10, 2018)

Neither Are worth it over your current build unless you plan on buying a much faster GPU and gaming at 1080p/144hz.


----------



## Vya Domus (Sep 11, 2018)

Thing is you are not going to see any sensible improvement no matter the choice, your current build was fine I see no reason to upgrade. Maybe if you intend to go 144hz or something of the sort and even then it would still be a tremendous waste of money.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 11, 2018)

In the beginning of next year I am getting a new video card and I will be also getting a new monitor. I will soon be gaming at 1440p and at 144hz

I know it isn't a tremendous upgrade, but one of the main reasons I am upgrading is just because I I am playing in a better monitor at higher resolutions; my friend is in dire need of an upgrade and he's going to buy my old system. I'll easily get between $800 and $900 for my parts so in actuality I will not be spending a ton of money.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2018)

4 extra logical cores. Upgrade-able socket. Awesome memory speed. About $45 difference? Ryzen. 

my 2 cents.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 11, 2018)

Arjai said:


> 4 extra logical cores. Upgrade-able socket. Awesome memory speed. About $45 difference? Ryzen.
> 
> my 2 cents.


More Gaming performance for less?
8700K

Also, you're overspending on your cooler, motherboard, and PSU in both of those scenarios.

And that is why I'm advocating for a 8700K, as it's less likely to bottleneck


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2018)

I've got the ryzen 1700 @ 3.8Ghz, and i can manage 1440p 144hz almpost all the time (in PUBG i get CPU limited to around 100FPS when things get hectic *AND* streaming)

the 2700x and its higher clocks will have less of an issue there, so i'm all for the ryzen upgrade as well.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

For older games get intel, they're not as multithreaded as new ones, certainly not worth to get 16 threads while intel has plenty and faster single core pefromance. Plus it's hard to say how such games are optimized for Ryzen's unique design, better go intel. It's faster in new games and will be in old ones too. Do you feel the need to upgrade that 1700X ? Cause if you do, then 2700X isn't going to be much better. If you're doing it for the sake of getting new parts, then don't and stay on 1700X.



Arjai said:


> 4 extra logical cores. Upgrade-able socket. Awesome memory speed. About $45 difference? Ryzen.
> 
> my 2 cents.



Performance is not cores times gigahertz.And what do you mean by "amwesome moemory speed" ? Do you realize it's not only bandwidth but latency that is key for gaming and Ryzen has it much worse than Intel while it very much relies on it in its multi CCX design.



Vya Domus said:


> Thing is you are not going to see any sensible improvement no matter the choice, your current build was fine I see no reason to upgrade. Maybe if you intend to go 144hz or something of the sort and even then it would still be a tremendous waste of money.


That.


Upgrade 1700x to 2700X cause AyyyAmDee, this forum has some rich people on it, certainly ones that throw away money easily on stuff that poeple don't need.







 silly.


8700k will be a decent upgrade but you don't need it. Stay on 1700X, and if you feel that 1700X is not doing the job in some way,then 2700X will do the same.*Upgrade to 7nm Zen*.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 11, 2018)

FUD^ Everything you write sounds like an intel shill.

Ryzen is just as good, minus a minuscule amount in IPC, as any of the same old same old Intel crap. If intel had an 8/16 for $45 more? You'd be all over it like it was the best sliced bread ever. Jump off the Fanboi train for just a second. Take a good look at what you are saying and then dive into the facts.

I noticed you didn't quote @Mussels comment. Hmmm, wonder why not.


king of swag187 said:


> More Gaming performance for less?
> 8700K
> 
> And that is why I'm advocating for a 8700K, as it's less likely to bottleneck



Now the Ryzen is a 'Bottleneck'? 

Really? Some of the things people say.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 11, 2018)

Hmm... I guess I could stay for a bit, maybe wait to see what Zen 2 is all about.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

Arjai said:


> FUD^ Everything you write sounds like an intel shill.
> 
> Ryzen is just as good, minus a minuscule amount in IPC, as any of the same old same old Intel crap. If intel had an 8/16 for $45 more? You'd be all over it like it was the best sliced bread ever. Jump off the Fanboi train for just a second. Take a good look at what you are saying and then dive into the facts.
> 
> ...


Look at yourself first please. You're the one telling him to 'upgrade' 1700X to 2700X and accusing me of being a shill


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> Look at yourself first please. You're the one telling him to 'upgrade' 1700X to 2700X and accusing me of being a shill



hes selling the hardware he has, and 1700x to 2700x is a larger improvement than a similar upgrade would be on the intel side


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

Mussels said:


> 1700x to 2700x is a larger improvement than a similar upgrade would be on the intel side


What ? I don't get it. "I can stay for a bit" seems to me like he chose the reasonable option and he's NOT selling.



Arjai said:


> Now the Ryzen is a 'Bottleneck'?
> 
> Really? Some of the things people say.



He said he's getting 144Hz. Calm down and look at the tests not brand loyalty, all of them point out to Intel being better for high refresh gaming.You think +300Mhz is a good upgrade option but 8700k at 5GHz isn't, lol.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2018)

cucker tarlson said:


> What ? I don't get it. "I can stay for a bit" seems to me like he chose the reasonable option and he's NOT selling.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he's getting 144Hz. Calm down and look at the tests not brand loyalty, all of them point out to Intel being better for high refresh gaming.



hes changed his mind once, he could do it again so advice works both ways.

1st gen ryzen can handle 144hz just fine, i use fast vsync in CSGO and get 288fps pretty solid, 2nd gen does even better with its higher clocks.

intel might be 'ahead' but only in arbitrary benchmarks and not in any ways that actually matter... ryzens got the longer shelf life, and its often a lot cheaper without the thermal issues/required delids of intel.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

Sir,with all respect,you win the bias contest for this month.
He should either go for 9700K or Zen 7nm, that's a no brainer for anyone that has no agenda.
1700 to 2700 ? Are you people serious ?


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 11, 2018)

Look. I'll lay it out as it is. Right now, the 8700K has superior memory compatibility, faster core speeds in general, and is just plain faster. This might not be the case when games become more optimized for Ryzen or just higher core counts, but as of right now, welp..... Honestly, you should really wait for the 9700K, it's only a month away and better than the 8700K for sake, and will likely be the same price.


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 11, 2018)

I guess Ryzen could still release their supposed 2800X, weren't they waiting for Intel to release their 9700k?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Sep 11, 2018)

Mighty-Lu-Bu said:


> I guess Ryzen could still release their supposed 2800X, weren't they waiting for Intel to release their 9700k?


2800x will likely be more cores.,no point for you in going from 16 to 20 threads.It's to conuter 9900K in productivity performance. Your aim should be 9700K, or wait for 7nm Zen. I say first of all don't rush the decision until you buy the 144hz monitor, then see how 1700x performs and make your choice then.


----------



## Gralorn (Sep 11, 2018)

Gaming test on 1440p 2700X vs 8700k vs 8086k:











Streaming & Non Streaming test 8700k vs 2700:


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 11, 2018)

Forget about AMD vs Intel, they are over rated.  Go with a qualcomm snapdragon processor, it's future proof and won't bottle neck your build

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wired.com/story/computex-2018-new-chips-qualcomm-amd-intel/amp


----------



## Mighty-Lu-Bu (Sep 12, 2018)

I have ultimately decided to wait wait and see what the 9700k is all about, but I a might wait until Zen 2.

I know I already have a pretty solid build, but the Ryzen 2700x seemed liked the next logical step since nearly everything about the new chip is better than the 1700x, especially gaming performance. That being said, I don't mind waiting.


----------



## las (Sep 12, 2018)

Wait for Z390 + 9700K/9900K. No doubt. A few weeks and they are here.

Soldered 9th gen K-models will beat Zen 2 in gaming, no need to wait. Especially in older games. Fallout 4 and several of those games you listed favours Intel ALOT.

Zen 2 is 6-9 months away.

For 60 fps/Hz gaming, Ryzen is fine.

For 120-240 fps/Hz gaming, you need a high clocked Intel CPU, if you want full potential out of that monitor. Ryzen will gimp the fps.


----------



## king of swag187 (Sep 12, 2018)

Wait if you already have X370 motherboard, and a good one at that, just buy a 2700X
If you really want those extra 20+ frames, then get a 9700K/9900K


----------

